# Ultra-Dog Security Bars in Occupied Buildings



## Gordon (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone accepted the use of Ultra-Dogs while a building is occupied?

Of course, they are intended for the "after hours environment" but I'm curious to know if anyone has accepted them in "unusual" security situations.

Personally, I don't think it is defensible & there should always be another technical solution that does not impair the means of egress, but always looking out for other possible approaches.

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (May 3, 2011)

http://www.facilityhardware.com/category/2225/Ultra-Dog-Security-Latches


----------



## cda (May 3, 2011)

Not while occupied


----------



## Builder Bob (May 3, 2011)

Don't see how this complies with the code for several reasons:

1.) special knowledge or effort ---- never seen 'em before so how do they work 1008.1.8 Door operations. Except as specifically permitted

by this section egress doors shall be readily openable from the egress side without the use of a key or special knowledge

or effort.

2.) If the panic bars or other latching action is used, this is a second action to open the door.

1008.1.8.5 Unlatching. The unlatching of any door or leaf shall not require more than one operation.

Funny that this section of hte code doesn't specify if occupied or not ----


----------



## texas transplant (May 3, 2011)

agree with CDA, not while occupied.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 3, 2011)

I'm with those Texans not while occupied and if we see them, we will document as such.


----------

